

The Secret to a Successful Windows Phone 7 App (according to David Platt) - stsmytherie
http://msdn.microsoft.com/magazine/gg490348.aspx

======
DupDetector
This more recent duplicate has a comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010297>

